
RubyMine 5.0 now available. - nefasti
http://www.jetbrains.com/ruby/whatsnew/index.html
======
rayiner
I have a question: why on earth does this editor use 5% of the CPU on my MBA
just sitting there doing nothing with a blank file loaded? I'm programming on
a laptop--I'd really like for the CPU to be able to go to sleep during the
relatively long seconds when I'm reading or thinking rather than actively
typing. People say Emacs is bloated, but it uses exactly 0% of my CPU when
it's sitting there doing nothing.

~~~
paulbaumgart
Wild-ass guess: polling for file changes.

~~~
rjzzleep
i'm pretty certain they use fsevents for file changes on osx.

5% blank sounds more like the typical inefficiencies in either certain java or
macosx things.

back when I switched back to linux a couple years back I noticed that the
glowing ok button would cause a cpu spike of 4-5% on my core2duo macbook pro.

Have you tried turning power save mode on?

~~~
rayiner
5% is with power save on.

MacOS X apps do not just use 5% for the hell of it. Vico, Sublime Text,
Textmate, Emacs, Chocolat all use 0% when sitting there doing nothing.

------
sergiotapia
Easily the best choice I made when switching over to Rails.

The IDE works so phenomenally well, it's amazing! I couldn't work without
Rubymine.

~~~
amalag
I feel like we are not the cool kids for not using vim or textmate or whatever
else people use, but I also only use Rubymine.

~~~
sergiotapia
How so? If they want to program in nano or use a dvorak keyboard, let them.
It's about what makes YOU happy and productive. Who cares what other people
use?

~~~
rjzzleep
i actually use vim and dvorak. nano just makes you sound silly(although i know
what your intention was).

But rubymine is a way awesome ide. The whole jetbrains stuff is actually.

~~~
evoxed
A fellow vim/dvorak user here. I started using ruby around three months ago
and am only just starting to integrate that back into my regular vim workflow.
RubyMine actually looks pretty useful if I'm ever tempted to step back outside
my zen (vim) garden...

------
Kerrick
For those of us who bought IntelliJ IDEA during the end of the world sale
because people told us it does everything RubyMine does... When will IDEA do
these things?

~~~
mceachen
Have you tried installing the IntelliJ ruby plugin?
<http://plugins.jetbrains.com/plugin/?id=1293>

~~~
look_lookatme
I bought IDEA during the EOW sale, but after I got familiar with its plugin I
switched to the RubyMine 5.0 EAP after reading that the plugin trails RubyMine
releases. Now I wish I'd had bought RubyMine too -- it's nicer to work in its
dedicated interface.

------
m4tthumphrey
RubyMine is fantastic.

I've come to Ruby from PHP and PHPStorm (Jetbrains) and both are incredibly
powerful. It marries so well with Rails and Git that I just have no need for
anything else. And it runs so smoothly on my MBA 8GB.

I shall be upgrading right now!

------
seivan
I've gone emacs => Rubymine => Textmate => Rubymine => Textmate => Sublime

The issue I have with Rubymine is that it's way too slow. It's just too slow
to be productive in.

Macbook Air 2nd gen, 4 gig.

~~~
codenerdz
I use rubymine on fairly large codebase and while I did initially experience
slowdowns with Ruby3 on a machine with 4GB ram, both software upgrades and a
switch to faster cpu with 8gb of ram and an SSD drive has improved things
drastically.

You have to remember that the way Jetbrains code analysis works is that it
indexes the hell out of your code to allow you jump to function definitions
using CMD-B, error identifications, code completion, etc. CTRL-B alone make
learning a new codebase a lot simpler. I appreciate visual debugger a lot. It
allows me to avoid polluting my code with debugger statements which is
especially evident with conditional debuggers.

~~~
edandersen
These are called "breakpoints".

------
gesman
Great. I'll get one as soon as 5.02 will become available.

~~~
andyl
I've been using the beta and RC versions - haven't run into any problems
running on Xubuntu 12.04.

